# Proper Slingshot Tubing in Bracelet



## WazooSurvivalGear (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey all!

Full disclosure: I'm a member of the company Wazoo Survival Gear (WazooSurvivalGear.com). We make, incorporate, and sell many unique and custom survival components into wearable forms, so that people have life-saving tools when the need them.

I have grown up shooting sling shots but I am not naive to my ignorance and have many questions regarding the tubing we incorporate into a particular model of bracelet for many versatile purposes including making a field slingshot.

Currently we use a latex black tubing at 1/8 x 1/32 x 3/16. We can weave one full length 18-22" piece into our bracelet, seen here http://www.wazoosurvivalgear.com/product_info.php/bracelets-adventure-bracelet-p-68

The current tubing easily oxidizes and becomes ashy, especially in humid hot weather. While it is cosmetic, it looks bad.

I have been testing a 1/16 x 1/16 x 3/16 and it seems to resist abrasion and the oxidizing better. It also naturally has more more potential force because of its thicker wall. Downsides is that it adds weight bulk and being the the ID hole is smaller it is slight harder to use as a solar still straw.

What do you guys think about the tubing we're using? I would love to be able to calculate the force elongation for both if someone could help me approximate it.

I attached a photo using ~20" of the current tubing on a traditional style slingshot. We we're able to adapt it into a slingbow with great results.

I come to you guys humbly (I know that the tubing is not ideal, but it is a compromise for size, shape constraints) please lend me any opinion you have on the matter.

We are working on a slingshot specific version that will incorporate a leather pouch. It will be essentially strictly a slingshot bracelet with tubing, cord, and a pouch, (maybe some shot too?)

Thanks!

- Dustin


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

so your basically putting a weaved paracorded sling pouch on tubing ? theres all kinds of tubing out there. surgical, amber, dankung, theraband tube, tubing you can buy in the plumbing section of any hardware store. just make sure its latex tubing. go here http://slingshotforum.com/forum/93-slingshot-bands-and-tubes/ lots to read, give it a whirl.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

It all depends upon the weight of the shot you may need, and for hunting you will need relatively thick tubing for at least a 10 gram to 12 gram smooth rocks.

Therefore, whether a length of this enough to be looped both sides for a slingshot, can ever be incorporated into your bracelet designs.

Is for yourself, and your company to figure out.

Speaking from my own experience with Dankung tubing, you would need at least their 20/40 tubing.

Or possibly, although I doubt it at that weight, their lighter and faster with light weights 17/45 (I think) may do the job.

But this certainly will not handle any heavier weight stuff.

Best of luck in your search, I am sure others with more knowledge of other tubing will express their thoughts one you topic.

Cheers Allan


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

You're in a real no win here, latex is effected by UV, air, skin oils and acids... basically if its a bracelet you wear daily by the time its needed it'll be useless. Also you have people who shoot stones big and small, some prefer lead, some steel, different bands are needed for different ammo, different draw lengths. In my experience paracord pouches are too thick and heavy for a good feel, leather pouches need to be sized to the ammo as well esp if your shooting stones. It would be far more sensable to keep a set of bands in a small perscription bottle in your pack....sorry but you asked. I sure you'll have a market though good luck with your search.


----------



## WazooSurvivalGear (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for your responses. I'm seeing if Dankung will get me a sample pack. Wouldn't the 17/45 have a thicker wall of 1.4mm vs the 1mm wall of the 20/40 and generally speaking have more power?

Harpesgrace, do you know of any data regarding chemicals that breakdown latex?

As far as keeping bands in a bottle, true, but it is not wearable. The problem our company tries to resolve is to make survival tools that are always on you so you have them if you need them. We use the proverbial "What if you get knocked out of your kayak and separated from your gear and party and all you had was what you had on?"


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

From personal experience the 17/45's are thinner than the 20/40's; and no they do not have more power, loop or not.

More feet per second speed with light as in under 7 grams max weight, very much yes.

But heavier ammo/shot they will not handle at all: hence the 20/40's are required.

I trust this helps at least a little.

As you can see from my signature block, I am up there with heavier than average bands, and weight of ammo/shot.

Therefore I do know a little bit about what I am saying regarding these matters; having shot slingshots since around 1980.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm just learning more about tubes myself but maybe you could find a conditioner or some kind of protection for the tubing if the bracelet is meant to always be worn? Something to keep the rubber away from elements like water, sun and skin oils. Or maybe design the bracelet in such a way that you can easily weave a new tube set into it once or twice a year.

Keep innovating!

Tom


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh, and having had a pretty thorough look at you web site

You may just have a customer on your list relatively soon, for a couple of items.

Just for the heck of it, and because I can afford it.

Also because your things are hardly expensive in this day and age.

Cheers Allan


----------



## WazooSurvivalGear (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification, Allan! I'd love to have you as a customer! I'll look for your name. If you go like us on the facebook you can get a 10% coupon code off.

My thoughts too Samurai... I've been curious to try this Protectant by McNett.

http://www.reefscuba.com/surgical_tubing.htm#McNett_UV_Tech_

(There's got to be a review on it here on the forums somewhere)

It is relatively easy to replace without dismantling any of the bracelet. I've only had once customer contact us with the concern of it becoming ashy. We offered to re-tube it of course.

Here's a compatibility chart that they have too

http://www.reefscuba.com/Surgical_compatibility_chart.htm


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Would wrapping the tubing in a layer of plastic to limit the exposure to air help? and also maybe coating with silicon oil to keep it moist.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

ye maybe a sleeve over the tubing to keep it away from the elements until needed


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Again,

Did you receive my PM (Personal Message) ?.......

Cheers Allan...... Sorry All My Internet Connection Has Been Down For 2 Days


----------

